# Polygon abrunden



## lordimac (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Ich suche verzweifelt nach einer möglichkeit ein Polygon mit 6 Evcken abzurunden.

Die Ecken sollten abgerundet werden.

Folgende Programme stehen mir zure Verfügung:
Freehand 10
Corel 12
Illustrator CS
Photoshop CS


Nun ja in den Programmen habe ich schon so einiges probiert, allerdings führte dies zu keinem Ergebniss. Überall kann man ein Viereck abrunden, aber nirgendwo ein Polygon.

Bitte um einfache hilfe und eventuell Link zu einem HowTo.

Danke


----------



## MikeVale (5. Oktober 2004)

Morjn...

Das Polygon besteht ja im Prinzip aus 6 Kuchenstücken. Die angehängte Datei verdeutlicht dies. An einem Kuchenstück dann manuell über die Anfasser der Kurve den gewünschten Eckradius einstellen (darauf achten, das die beiden Anfasser auf der selben Position sitzen - nur so ist die Kurve symmetrisch) das gesamte Kuchenstück mit dem Drehpunkt in der Kuchenmitte um 60° drehen - Dialogmenü "bearbeiten" in Corel - dann alle Kuchenstücke markieren und verschmelzen. In der Mitte entsteht ein überflüssiger Punkt - einfach löschen. Leider muß der Eckradius an dem ersten Kuchenstück festgelegt werden und kann dann nicht mehr ohne weiteres am gesamten Kuchen geändert werden - also ausprobieren bis der Radius stimmt und immer wieder das einzelne Stück duplizieren.... Das ganze gilt jetzt für Corel (so auch die Datei im Anhang).

Grüße und guten Appetit bei dem Kuchen, Mike


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Zwar mit Freehand MX gemacht, aber vielleicht hast Du Glück, dass es diese Funktion
auch schon in der 10 gab...


----------

